
Prolonged sitting and poor sleep can work together to shorten your life - brahmwg
http://journals.plos.org/plosmedicine/article?id=10.1371/journal.pmed.1001917
======
brudgers
Just to clarify, per the report smoking and physical inactivity more strongly
correlate with mortality increase.

------
DrScump
"Conclusions

Adherence to healthy lifestyle behaviors could reduce the risk for death from
all causes."

 _Really?_

